# cold weather clothing



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

I am starting to put together my list of necessities for kayaking this year and wondering what you guys wear during the early/late season. I have been looking online at survival suits, wet suits, dry suits etc. and finding as many varying prices as there are options. 
I like the idea of built in flotation and hypothermia protection of a survival suit but also considering neoprene wader/jacket combo with a PFD or a scuba suit.
I am a firm believer of you cant put a price on safety... but these days a budget consideration is necessary.

thanks in advance for your input.

:fishing:


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

I did a wetsuit last year and spent most of the time freezing my boys off. This year I got a cheap set of waders and have not looked back since.


----------



## D_Hood87 (Apr 15, 2009)

pair of waders, some under armor pants, shirt, golves, regular long sleve T-shirt, 2 Carhartt jackets (one heavy one light) tucked in the waders, and two thick pairs of thick socks. i stay warm if anything i have to take off a jacket because i get too hott

hope this helps
D_Hood


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

I went with the under armor base layer, Fleece wader pants and shirt, Breathable chest waders with good wading belt, Semi dry top and gloves. Kept me warm but i did not dunk test it yet.

The safest bet is def the dry suit with base layers underneath. I think the survival suits would be too bulky and not very comfy when paddling or peddling.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

polypro base layer, fleece layer for warmth, waders w/ semi dry top, hat and gloves

Put it to the swim test right before Christmas playing in the surf. Fully submerged twice, got some water inside the jacket that eventually wicked it's way everywhere. I was still mostly dry when I climbed back on both times and kept on playing.

Peeled out of the wet and put on fresh dry fleece top to enjoy the rest of my day.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

I have about the same as mmanolis2001 and Too Busy haven't dunked yet but all that wear this say it works pretty good.It lets you get back into the yak with minimal amount of water..Make sure the belt is tight.Heard of some wearing 2 belts.Don't forget the PFD

Oh some wear neopreme waders .I have a pair tha'ts insulated and have boots.Way to heavy for me (9 lb)I like the breathable waders with booties and some light wading boots I got at BP.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Thanks Guys 

I have never had a problem being warm... Love my UnderArmor.!! I can remember Ice fishing in Connecticut with -50 degree wind chills and fish freezing solid when you bring them up through the hole .

Being who I am when I get my yak I think I will have to change my name to "turtle" cause I know its gonna happen... kinda looking forward to it as part of the experience.
I am probably just gonna go with my neoprene waders and add a neoprene top of some kind to help slow the cold water down some.
Come summer an occasional dunking would be welcome

See ya on the other side! Tight Lines


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

I would skip the neoprene for the bone-dry breathables from bps. I paid $59.00 for the bone-dry and $39.00 for the wading boots with felt bottoms vs the neoprene at $120.00 and that extra weight. Also the wading pants are another $40.00, i had my wife sew a strap the the bottoms of a pair of fleece sweats and that saved me another $35.00.

I think everyones on a budget in these times.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Opinions are like A-holes, everybody has one!
All I can say, just be sure to dress in layers !
2 pair of socks- only if 1st pair are sock liners, then a pair of wool socks
waders- I use Neo's, but some like breathables
top- drytop, rainjacket, whatever....just as long as it keeps you dry and warm
gloves-any that waterproof
headgear- whatever you want to put on your noggin

Just some ideas from my line of logic!


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

Now jason, thats not very nice.i happen to have lots of opinions:d.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

RAYTOGS said:


> Now jason, thats not very nice.i happen to have lots of opinions:d.


And I appreciate the input.... if I didn't want it I wouldn't have asked


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

I wasn't implying anything negative about anyone, just pointing out a fact. If some took offense to my remarks...my bad homie! We all have ways of keeping warm and we all have different styles. I was pointing that out w/out having to type it down. I really hate my 2 finger typing at times...lol

All I can say is.......dress in layers, with your top layer being water-proof/resistant.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

its all good...


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

I WAS JUST JABBING YA THERE JASON


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Have anyone used this White-River-Fly-Shop-Breathable-WaistHigh-StockingFoot-Waders at BassPro? I have wide feet. none of boots of booted wader fits my feet. I like a waist high wader. Is the butt area really waterproof for kayakers? 


http://www.basspro.com/White-River-Fly-Shop-Breathable-WaistHigh-StockingFoot-Waders/product/36975/-1471810

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

hey Joe

I too am a fan of waist high breathables. I also own chest high neoprenes for when I used to live in NY state and did alot of winter Steelhead and trout.
Since breathables are thinner they are more prone to pin holes but are alot tougher than you would think. look for extra reinforcement in wear areas... knees, crotch,etc. However when working streams with brushy banks I started to wear an old pair if military pants( both long and cut off shorts) over the waders and that would keep the thorns away !!.
I wear the cut off shorts now when I fished out of my personal pontoon boat and neve had a problem of butt wear !!
And yes... stocking foot are far more comfy than boot foot... you can also change your boots according to conditions... heavy boots for stream/rocky wading and flats booties or even just an old pair of sneakers for lighter wading and boat/kayal wear. I also have and use Korkers wading sandals with great results( however sand will collect under your feet on the beach)

Go for it... hope this helps


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

RAYTOGS said:


> I WAS JUST JABBING YA THERE JASON


i know....it's all good!
for those that can't grasp what i said....
....that's why i put it down....


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

[QUOTE However when working streams with brushy banks I started to wear an old pair if military pants( both long and cut off shorts) over the waders and that would keep the thorns away !!.
[/QUOTE]

That's a damn good idea! I'll wear my thin, nylon fishing pants over my waders. Thanks!


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

ComeOnFish said:


> Have anyone used this White-River-Fly-Shop-Breathable-WaistHigh-StockingFoot-Waders at BassPro? I have wide feet. none of boots of booted wader fits my feet. I like a waist high wader.
> Thanks,
> Joe


In this application, I'd be worried about getting a good "seal" between a dry top and a waist high wader. It doesn't seem like there would be much overlap.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

wannabeangler said:


> [QUOTE However when working streams with brushy banks I started to wear an old pair if military pants( both long and cut off shorts) over the waders and that would keep the thorns away !!.


That's a damn good idea! I'll wear my thin, nylon fishing pants over my waders. Thanks![/QUOTE]

something to consider is that the waders tend to be bulky to begin with and if your nylon pants are for normal wear( nothing under) then the waders will bunch up and may not be comfy to sit on. The pants I wear for this I get 2 sizes big and you hardly know they are there. Plus the pants are more rip/punture resistant... think about that 30lb striper dorsal fin sitting on your lap  also the pockets on the pants come in handy sometimes ! and they are relatively inexpensive at the military surplus store


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

notso said:


> In this application, I'd be worried about getting a good "seal" between a dry top and a waist high wader. It doesn't seem like there would be much overlap.


very true... If I definately need to keep out water in cold conditions then chest high would be better


----------



## tackle42 (Mar 23, 2010)

ComeOnFish said:


> Have anyone used this White-River-Fly-Shop-Breathable-WaistHigh-StockingFoot-Waders at BassPro? I have wide feet. none of boots of booted wader fits my feet. I like a waist high wader. Is the butt area really waterproof for kayakers?
> 
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/White-River-Fly-Shop-Breathable-WaistHigh-StockingFoot-Waders/product/36975/-1471810
> ...



Joe,
I got a pair of these for Christmas and have paddled in them a couple of times and they work great so far...


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for the info.

I will stop by BassPro in Hampton next time I go to the Ditch. Since it is a long trip for me, I should have a complete set of winter gears in case I get dunked.

joe


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

ComeOnFish said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I will stop by BassPro in Hampton next time I go to the Ditch. Since it is a long trip for me, I should have a complete set of winter gears in case I get dunked.
> 
> joe


Yeah....maybe the next time you come down Joe....you might even call Jerry or myself to see if we are free to join you....:fishing:

Jason


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

cducer said:


> That's a damn good idea! I'll wear my thin, nylon fishing pants over my waders. Thanks!


something to consider is that the waders tend to be bulky to begin with and if your nylon pants are for normal wear( nothing under) then the waders will bunch up and may not be comfy to sit on. The pants I wear for this I get 2 sizes big and you hardly know they are there. Plus the pants are more rip/punture resistant... think about that 30lb striper dorsal fin sitting on your lap  also the pockets on the pants come in handy sometimes ! and they are relatively inexpensive at the military surplus store[/QUOTE]

Dollar General has nylon pants most of the time with pockets for 8-10 bucks also had nylon/spandex shirts for under my dry top which I wear and they are nice and warm


----------



## saltrunner (Dec 28, 2010)

Joe, I like the Kokatat Tempest pants. They have breathable socks instead of neoprene booties. They might work with your wide feet. They are few reviews from people using them as waders if you Google it. Kinda pricey but sometimes deeply discounted to $120.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

saltrunner said:


> Joe, I like the Kokatat Tempest pants. They have breathable socks instead of neoprene booties. They might work with your wide feet. They are few reviews from people using them as waders if you Google it. Kinda pricey but sometimes deeply discounted to $120.


The pants looks good. I like the wide neoprene waist band. Another reason (other than warmth) I wear neoprene waist-high pants is that I can wear smaller neoprene pants (than fabric waders) because it stretches. It looks Kokatat Tempest pants may fit skinny person well.

Now I have more choices.
Thanks,
Joe


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

D_Hood87 said:


> pair of waders, some under armor pants, shirt, golves, regular long sleve T-shirt, 2 Carhartt jackets (one heavy one light) tucked in the waders, and two thick pairs of thick socks. i stay warm if anything i have to take off a jacket because i get too hott
> 
> hope this helps
> D_Hood


What if you go into the water?


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*A Good Wet Suit*

Does it for me.... Oneil 4/3 2 Zip Zen....5 mil booties.... North Face Appex top....Handled what I threw at it... Nothing Bites at 40 degree and below water here on the OBX, unless stripers show... So I have only tested it in 43 degree water 40 degree air... I was toasty and did not feel like the little kid from a christmas story....Even went for a swim in it in the Pamlico Sound end of feb just to test it... 

I would prefer a real good dry suit though, but the ones I like are around 800... A little out of my range...The Oneil goes for around 450, but a have a good friend thats sponsered by them and sold me a year old one for cheap...

I personaly did not feel comfortable wearing waders and belts in a KAYAK, did it for years... just felt like taking a shower with my socks on...... I have seen the vids of folks self rescueing with waders on and its just not my cup of tea...If ya remember some of us started using wetsuits to drum fish the point...When we would wade 25 minutes off shore to bars and islands..

When the Stripers were here back in 2003 saw a good friend and very very acomplished surfer/watermen... get towed right into diamond shoals by a big striper, 10 foot and bigger piss ups total yard sale, lost everything except the paddle and yak.... Glad he was in a wetsuit....So was he....

Things can go wrong, I am not hear to argue whats better then what, wear what ever just wear a good PFD.... and Please be Safe, there are a lot more of you out there now... Don't be a First.....

JAM


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Back when I lived in the northeast and used to fish Rhode Island alot wetsuits for wading were just starting to gain popularity. I pulled up the site of my "go to" tackle shop in Newport... The Saltwater Edge" and see that the idea has blossomed.

Think I found what I am looking for http://www.edgeangling.com/NRS-Grizzly-Wetsuit-GL.html
Doesnt seem too pricey and looks comfy, not binding and I think
I like the idea of being able to "P" without completely stripping down !!

C'mon Tax refund !!!


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

Also check with NRS for that wetsuit. They usually have pretty good prices on them.


----------

